# Hispanic Panic: Alpha in the Culture?



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Are Hispanic men more Alpha and/or Dominant because of their culture?

In other words, if you subscribe to the belief that men have been systematically wussified for the past 60+ years, did the Hispanic culture somehow escape this trend?


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Noman said:


> did the Hispanic culture somehow escape this trend?


I think it's more to do with the laws of the land and welfare, than racial/cultural/religious backgrounds.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I think the "wussified" trend is a symptom of the fall of Western culture more than it is anything else. Easy times create weak men and despite all the cries to the contrary from people in the USA, we really have it easy here. So yeah, a man from another culture where the struggle is real has likely escaped said wussification.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Enigma32 said:


> So yeah, a man from another culture where the struggle is real has likely escaped said wussification.


Actually I thinking specifically about Mexican-Americans.

I'm wondering if their culture protects them from wussification.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Turn your binoculars around. You're looking in the wrong end.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Noman said:


> Actually I thinking specifically about Mexican-Americans.
> I'm wondering if their culture protects them from wussification.


If they live in Mexico, yes.
If they live in America, no.

Although there's also a 'poverty factor' in play as well.
If you're so poor, you have nothing to lose, you're less likely to be that bothered by the law and consequently tougher. Middle class men with a house, a car and a job, are much more likely to behave in a soft way as they don't want to risk their comfortable life.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Noman said:


> Are Hispanic men more Alpha and/or Dominant because of their culture?
> 
> In other words, if you subscribe to the belief that men have been systematically wussified for the past 60+ years, did the Hispanic culture somehow escape this trend?


I don't think it has anything to do with any particular culture, except that western culture in decline has become more "decadent". Also recall reading somewhere about testosterone decline in western males because of diet and pollution?

Most of the other cultures in the world exhibit male dominance because that still has survival value in those cultures. I recall years ago offering to help with cleanup after a large dinner hosted by Hispanic part of my family, and being gently but firmly told by the matriarch that cleanup was women's work. The gender roles in a lot of cultures retain their historical divisions that worked best for survival over eons.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> Most of the other cultures in the world exhibit male dominance because that still has survival value in those cultures. I recall years ago offering to help with cleanup after a large dinner hosted by Hispanic part of my family, and being gently but firmly told by the matriarch that cleanup was women's work. The gender roles in a lot of cultures retain their historical divisions that worked best for survival over eons.


That's true for all of Asia, India and the Middle East countries as well.
People forget the western world, their softness, welfare and laws, only govern around 15% of the world population.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> That's true for all of Asia, India and the Middle East countries as well.
> People forget the western world, their softness, welfare and laws, only govern around 15% of the world population.


I actually think a big reason for my long marriage is that my wife was raised during her formative years in Asian culture, and even after immigration to the USA, her FOO continued fostering those values. The gender roles were very traditional. She has never had the attributes of her peer females raised in this culture. It is as if I had moved to Asia and married a local.

FWIW, my extended family has membership in many cultures besides western. In all of them the traditional gender roles are just the norm.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Alpha qualities have nothing to do with whether or not a guy is a loud mouth, wears obnoxious cologne, drives a pos import with a stupid looking wing and rims..or thinks that women are a sub species to men...

The reason you aren't seeing as many of the "traditional" alpha men, is that with women gaining more and more economic and social power, there are just less men to fill those spaces...Also. a lot of guys in the last few decades are more than happy to let the woman lead on everything...There is also some that say with the explosion of autism in males in the last 30 years or so, that is a big factor in why men don't act like the traditional males of the past...

A buddy of mine, who at that time I would consider an Alpha type, got divorced some time ago...He proceeded to remarry a woman who had a booming business and making lots of money....He immediately settled in to be basically her b!tch...He left the business he was running and now is completely under her thumb in terms of finances, career, and such....That would have been something I would never do...I don't care what any woman makes or does and am happy they are successful...But I would never give up what I do or how I run my life...

Anyway, no I don't agree with that assertion made by the OP...Not in my experience anyway..


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

macho is not alpha
and it's a poor form of dominant


----------



## Sonja (Sep 13, 2021)

Mr. Nail said:


> macho is not alpha
> and it's a poor form of dominant


An alpha is a man who knows he is the prize to be won. Most men treat us women as the prize, and thats unattractive, which makes for no challenge.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

hamadryad said:


> Alpha qualities have nothing to do with whether or not a guy is a loud mouth, wears obnoxious cologne, drives a pos import with a stupid looking wing and rims..or thinks that women are a sub species to men...
> 
> The reason you aren't seeing as many of the "traditional" alpha men, is that with women gaining more and more economic and social power, there are just less men to fill those spaces...Also. a lot of guys in the last few decades are more than happy to let the woman lead on everything...There is also some that say with the explosion of autism in males in the last 30 years or so, that is a big factor in why men don't act like the traditional males of the past...
> 
> ...


Then, your experience is limited. If you were to live in an Latin country you would find out that regardless if the woman makes more money the guy still rules the coop. Not that there aren't weak guys in Latin cultures, because every rule has its exception. Mexican culture whether in Mexico or the US is still predominantly a macho culture, regardless of who would want to argue the point. It just it as a matter of fact.
When I used to work in Phylly, I sometimes passed through Candem NJ on my way the the Ben Franklin Bridge and on Broadway there was this bank where once a month I used to see a big line of Latin and black American women outside the bank, at the other side of the street there was a big line of men. I always wondered what that was about until one day I asked a Puerto Rican acquaintance about it. He said that the women were in line to get their welfare check and the guys across the street were their men. The dudes were there to take their cut of the money. So you can tell who rules in those relationships. 
In Latin cultures men living off women is frown upon very much, their nickname varies according to were you are but "zanganos", "vividores", are the ones That I remember. Those guys just laugh at you and tell you in your face thst they are the "men". Like @Sonja Said they believe themselves to be the prize. It's an attitude. 

Being Alpha does not equates with being Macho. Alpha is a man that is confident with himself, has self respect, dignity, and knows what he wants and goes for it. A macho man is an asshole that thinks that because he's the man he can do whatever he wants and the woman must accept it.
So, no, it's not just that women in our cultures have more or less equal standings or are better than a man economically or in anything else. It's a fact the men in our cultures are being pussify to the point that I don't know what to say to some of these dudes that when I see them acting clueless, pathetic, not knowing what to do, I feel like grabbing them by the neck and slap them silly to see if They will gain some sense or some testosterone. 

I keep saying over and over one of the reasons why you see more and more a white woman with a man of a different race is because the big majority of these men are more attractive to these women because at least they act like a man, knows how to talk to a woman, how to pursue a woman, shows confidence, etc, etc. Moreover a lot of these men know how to dance the night away. *.*


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

It's like in my marriage you would think that my wife rules the roost:
Rob_1 I need a new ceiling fan install a new one. Yes dear.
Rob_1 I need to change this bed of flowers . Rob_1 yes dear.

Rob_1 honey, I need some honey right now. Ms. Rob_1. Not now dear I have a headache. 
Rob_1. Here dear take these aspirines. In the meantime I'm going down on you while their effect gets you better along with me winding you up. It works all the time.

Your typical western pussified dude: honey can I have some honey tonight? Woman: NOOOOO. Don't bother me tonight, all you want from me is sex. 
Dude: yes dear, sorry to have bothered you. Some other day then?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Rus47 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with any particular culture, except that western culture in decline has become more "decadent". Also recall reading somewhere about testosterone decline in western males because of diet and pollution?
> 
> Most of the other cultures in the world exhibit male dominance because that still has survival value in those cultures. I recall years ago offering to help with cleanup after a large dinner hosted by Hispanic part of my family, and being gently but firmly told by the matriarch that cleanup was women's work. The gender roles in a lot of cultures retain their historical divisions that worked best for survival over eons.


TIL that female dishwashing is an evolutionary adaptation


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Rob_1 said:


> Then, your experience is limited. If you were to live in an Latin country you would find out that regardless if the woman makes more money the guy still rules the coop. Not that there aren't weak guys in Latin cultures, because every rule has its exception. Mexican culture whether in Mexico or the US is still predominantly a macho culture, regardless of who would want to argue the point. It just it as a matter of fact.
> When I used to work in Phylly, I sometimes passed through Candem NJ on my way the the Ben Franklin Bridge and on Broadway there was this bank where once a month I used to see a big line of Latin and black American women outside the bank, at the other side of the street there was a big line of men. I always wondered what that was about until one day I asked a Puerto Rican acquaintance about it. He said that the women were in line to get their welfare check and the guys across the street were their men. The dudes were there to take their cut of the money. So you can tell who rules in those relationships.
> In Latin cultures men living off women is frown upon very much, their nickname varies according to were you are but "zanganos", "vividores", are the ones That I remember. Those guys just laugh at you and tell you in your face thst they are the "men". Like @Sonja Said they believe themselves to be the prize. It's an attitude.
> 
> ...



I don't know how anyone can equate a guy that chumps welfare money out of a weak, (and probably optionless) woman, as "strong" or "ruling the roost".....That's complete garbage and nothing is weaker in a man than that type of behavior....Hell, anyone could do that....

Talk to any self respecting woman who has been with a man like you are talking about for any period of time, and they will happily tell you how miserable it is....It's not in the least bit attractive or desirable...


----------



## Sonja (Sep 13, 2021)

hamadryad said:


> I don't know how anyone can equate a guy that chumps welfare money out of a weak, (and probably optionless) woman, as "strong" or "ruling the roost".....That's complete garbage and nothing is weaker in a man than that type of behavior....Hell, anyone could do that....
> 
> Talk to any self respecting woman who has been with a man like you are talking about for any period of time, and they will happily tell you how miserable it is....It's not in the least bit attractive or desirable...


+1. I dont see a man who wants my money as alpha.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

hamadryad said:


> I don't know how anyone can equate a guy that chumps welfare money out of a weak, (and probably optionless) woman, as "strong" or "ruling the roost".....That's complete garbage and nothing is weaker in a man than that type of behavior....Hell, anyone could do that....
> 
> Talk to any self respecting woman who has been with a man like you are talking about for any period of time, and they will happily tell you how miserable it is....It's not in the least bit attractive or desirable...


I guess, you didn't get the idea or I did not explain myself correctly. It was never my intention to equate alpha Latin men with those pathetic, parasites of society. My point was to illustrate the bottom of the perceptions of some Latin men that think that they are "Macho" by living off women. Like I explained, not even Latin men condone that. It was just me using the bottom of the societal exponents that continues with the "traditional" macho culture, or so they believe while thinking that they rule (in their little world).
But, machismo in Mexico, and Latin America is expressed in all ways of life from the moment the man is born. But times are changing. today's generations in Latin America are seeing their roles as more equal, but still young men are more Alpha, than Macho, while "machismo" is still the predominant expression in a big percentage of the population, regardless of social and economical status.

And, yes there exist self respecting women that make the money while the husband stays home, but this is another topic, which, as most of us know well how that ends up in the end after years of the woman being the breadwinner.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm a Hispanic woman born and raised in a Latin American country married to an American man.

Have you watched the movie "My big fat Greek wedding"? That's the best example of what I went through when I met and married my husband. The cultural differences between my family and my husband's family were very pronounced 20 years ago.

I grew up in a very traditional home, my dad was the head of the house, my mom was a stay at home wife and we did everything my dad said. My dad was the authority, the patriarch, the alpha, the macho. Sometimes it was ridiculous, but we couldn't say anything because that was the norm back then.

My grandparents generation, my parent's generation, my generation didn't get much influence from other cultures or countries. We repeated whatever we learned at home. My grandfathers and men from my dad's generation were very "machista." Wives stayed in kitchen, they took care of their husbands and kids. While men brought home the bacon and STDs thanks to their mistresses, and wives had to look the other way because that's how our culture was back then. This was the culture in MY country. I don't know if it was the same in other Hispanic countries.

Now a days it's very different. Women work, women can decide to marry or not, they don't need a man to be happy. They are not controlled by men anymore. It's a big shift from what I remember growing up back home. My brother behaves completely different than my father. My dad thinks he's a wimp, and his wife bosses him around. LoL!

Every Latin American country has its own culture. It drives me crazy when Americans think all Hispanics are the same. We are not. Mexican men behave differently from Colombian or Dominican men. I could not be married to a Mexican man, but I could be married to an Argentinian or Peruvian man. We are all different. I don't behave like a central American or Caribbean woman. We are very different, and I feel offended when people assume I'm Mexican just because I look Hispanic and speak Spanish.

When you say Hispanic men, which specific nationality are you talking about? Because there are a lot of cultures, traditions, family values, languages, etc. that influence men and women's behaviors, and now with the use of the internet, cultures are mixing and changing even faster.

Personally, I prefer American men. I don't think I can be married to a Hispanic man.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I have been and lived in various countries in South America, Central America and Mexico. Machismo, although, not as strong as in Mexico, all Latin American countries, and even here in the US, is alive and well, although expressed differently based in the cultural and regionalism of all Latin America and the US. Argentinians and Uruguayan s, as much as they might be considered the most European in manners and customs, still have their ways of showing machismo. Brazil is not exception, many men are "machistas" over there.

And yes as I said in my previous post, today's men in Latin America are not like the previous generations, but compared to the US, they are if not machista at least more Alpha as a man when dealing with women.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Nail, I think it is cultural and the OP has confused Alpha with macho. Macho is a mexican thing. They wear ridiculous shirts, pointy boots, bling and more bling, and puff up like a balloon. It's peacocking! But I'm seriously getting tired of hearing about "alpha" when most of the crap discussed has nothing to do with being an alpha, and most people cannot change who they are, so they strut around trying to 'act' like they are this alpha thing they hear so much about online. 
As someone that identifies as a 'Sigma', I can usually figure out the fakes from real alphas. The difference is found when I challenge them. A real Alpha is usually offended if I take their fire, and they are at the front of the pack trying to get their pack back from me with endless chit chat and dominance stuff. 

A wannabe Alpha will immediately relinquish or outright bug out in a hurry because they don't actually have that competitive thing built in. 

Just to get back to the thread, don't confuse traits of an Alpha with wardrobe, cars, bling, etc. Many don't realize those are Betas trying to compensate.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

bobsmith said:


> Macho is a mexican thing.


Not it is not a Mexican thing. It exist throughout Latin American and other cultures worldwide, but here we think of "latins" or "Mexicans", or Puerto Ricans. Mexico is the country that shows the most pronounce manifestation that's all. And since we have them here and next door we see them more than Paraguay, let's say.

Also, Being Alpha does not mean at all that he's out there strutting his strut, and showing his dominance. That's not Alpha. Like I say before, an Alpha man is a man that is secure and confident in himself, a man that has self worth and dignity. Not some sort of Alpha male in a pack ready for combat. A true Alpha male knows when to be beta, when to delegate power, when to lead or be leaded, when to acquiesce to a male or female.
Why? Because he's sure of himself.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> I'm a Hispanic woman born and raised in a Latin American country married to an American man.
> 
> Have you watched the movie "My big fat Greek wedding"? That's the best example of what I went through when I met and married my husband. The cultural differences between my family and my husband's family were very pronounced 20 years ago.
> 
> ...


A big part of my extended family is originally from Mexico, though most of the branches were born and raised in the USA. And, the grandkids of those born in Mexico no longer can speak Spanish, and have adopted a lot of culture here. Still, even they defer and treat the elders with great respect. The matriarch who corrected me was born in Mexico, but her granddaughter will begin cleaning up and washing dishes even as a guest. The male of all generation will be in the backyard talking, barbecuing and downing Coronas. The kitchen is women's domain.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> And yes as I said in my previous post, today's men in Latin America are not like the previous generations, but compared to the US, they are if not machista at least more Alpha as a man when dealing with women.


I feel Hispanic men can be more dismissive than American men because, from my experience, there's a lot of competition between Hispanic women. Hispanic men can be ok looking, but Hispanic women can be very beautiful. Men have a lot of options to choose from but women don't. Men can behave dismissive and proud because they won't have a problem dating a pretty girl. 

This doesn't happen in the average American city. 

Every time I go back home I have a mini panic attack because I know I have to dress a certain way, fix my hair, fix my nails, wear makeup, wear at least a little bit of high heels, and be ready to hear that I need one or two plastic surgeries. Most of my female cousins and female friends have had some type of plastic surgery. 

How many of my male relatives or male friends have had any plastic surgery back home? 2. One because he was in a car accident and the other one was in a fight and both broke their noses. 

Do you know how hard is to find a decent looking man when you are surrounded by beauty queens?

To me, this is where the alpha behavior comes from. Hispanic men are proud to show around their pretty partners and they are not intimidated by the idea of losing their girlfriends because they know they are in demand. It's easy enough to find a new pretty girlfriend. 

This is my personal opinion from what I've observed through out the years.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Who is in a *panic* over it?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey on average Latin American girls are so pretty. Here in the states too many fat people, but Latin girls after getting their man and had children they get fat also. So it averages out in the long run. But yeah, Growing up I was always surrounded by a lot of pretty girls, that I didn't know which one to go for (what a problem, eh?).


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Blondilocks said:


> Who is in a *panic* over it?


OP, apparently.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Noman said:


> Are Hispanic men more Alpha and/or Dominant because of their culture?
> 
> In other words, if you subscribe to the belief that men have been systematically wussified for the past 60+ years, did the Hispanic culture somehow escape this trend?


I am an American that married into the Hispanic culture. From what I can tell most of the Hispanic men I know are big Mommas boys. Their Mother has and continues to worship their sons like ancient cultures used to. Most of the men I know are incapable of doing anything that they are not told how to do. I could go on and on but the reality is they act Alpha up front but when you get to know them they are not.

I believe it has more to do with the culture and the women than anything else.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Always Learning said:


> I am an American that married into the Hispanic culture. From what I can tell most of the Hispanic men I know are big Mommas boys. Their Mother has and continues to worship their sons like ancient cultures used to. Most of the men I know are incapable of doing anything that they are not told how to do. I could go on and on but the reality is they act Alpha up front but when you get to know them they are not.
> 
> I believe it has more to do with the culture and the women than anything else.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but your interaction with Hispanic men has been with dudes here in the states, right? A greater percentage of Hispanic males here in the states are just as dud as many white males. In Latin America men have to find a way to work and be able to do anything because most don't have the economical infrastructure that exist here in the states. So, once here they are just as pussified somewhat as any other male. Specially if they were born here. That's my observation looking from the outside in and inside out. But it's as common as anywhere, momma wants her boy(s) for her to take care of them. Don't we have a cliché about that here? you just mentioned it.

So your point of view although somewhat valid, it also applies to so many men around the world, including the good old USA. Yes, in average there is more Latin mommas treating their son differentially, than most women here in the US, but is also present here, regardless of race, and culture. Take my wife's profession: a professional seamstress that works with the big houses (and on her own), Do you know how many white women take their sons and husbands to get fitted because these dudes all they know is what the wife/mother is telling them to do? Don't take my word for it, ask my wife.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Noman said:


> Are Hispanic men more Alpha and/or Dominant because of their culture?
> 
> In other words, if you subscribe to the belief that men have been systematically wussified for the past 60+ years, did the Hispanic culture somehow escape this trend?


I think it makes a difference if you are talking about 1st gen versus 2nd gen and beyond who grow up in the US or other western culture.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> but Latin girls after getting their man and had children they get fat also.


I'm in my 40's. I'm still waiting for my Hispanic female friends to get fat and ugly. 

No luck yet! LoL!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

pastasauce79 said:


> I'm in my 40's. I'm still waiting for my Hispanic female friends to get fat and ugly.
> 
> No luck yet! LoL!


I know what you mean, but here in the States, many do. Not my wife though. She's still slim enough. I am size 32 waist, so not fat either. Both in our 60's.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

What exactly does "wussification" mean?

Is it necessary for your woman to "know her place" and "do what she's told" to avoid this wussification?

Because it strikes me as a weak man who requires control of his woman to feel like a man. Granted my family is Jewish so the culture is different, but I see a strong man as one who pulls his weight and doesn't have such a weak ego that he can't handle a partner.


On a side note I have a friend....black woman...who was married to a guy from Central America. One of the reasons she left him was because she had a more demanding job, made more money, worked longer hours. He'd get home before her, sit his ass on the couch, wait for her to get home, then demand to know what she was making for dinner because as a woman that was her job.

Of course he also liked her paycheck. I don't see that as a strong man.

Side note 2: I grew up near the border and knew a lot of Mexicans. The gender roles were a bit more traditional but many of the wives worked so chores had to be shared. And I never got the feeling that the women shut up and did what they were told....Mexican women could get quite crazy when upset.


----------



## Cuobs (Apr 1, 2021)

.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Cuobs said:


> There is no single rule (almost my mantra at TAM) to define how a Latino will behave.
> Guessing how a Chilean will act compared to an Argentinean. The stereotype says that the Chilean will be the humble one and the Argentinean will be the arrogant one. I traveled through half of Argentina by hitchhiking and I can tell you that it is incredible how the way an Argentinean from Buenos Aires acts changes compared to an Argentinean near the Esquel pass.
> 
> I had a lot of contact with people from all over Latin America for certain international meetings here in Chile and closer because of immigration and there is no fixed rule about who is in charge at home. The woman can perfectly well take the reins of a house, where the man in rare occasions will impose himself over the wishes of his wife. In Chile we call them macabeos and it is a semi affectionate way of making fun of a somewhat common situation. The opposite, that the word of the man is the word of the king in his house, is also true.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head with your last paragraph. A strong man can be counted on to handle things. IMO that's what a lot of women want.

I feel you with the earthquakes. Here in FL we have hurricanes that freak out the rest of the country but most of us just get some batteries, extra water, and chill until it's over. Then we assess the damage.


----------



## Cuobs (Apr 1, 2021)

.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Always Learning said:


> I am an American that married into the Hispanic culture. From what I can tell most of the Hispanic men I know are big Mommas boys. Their Mother has and continues to worship their sons like ancient cultures used to. Most of the men I know are incapable of doing anything that they are not told how to do. I could go on and on but the reality is they act Alpha up front but when you get to know them they are not.
> 
> I believe it has more to do with the culture and the women than anything else.


I forgot about the momma's boys. I broke up with a few guys because I couldn't stand the relationship they had with their mothers.

Their moms were too attached to their sons and I felt like an intruder. It felt really weird.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cuobs said:


> In Chile we have earthquakes that would scare the **** out of most of the world, personally I have never lost my composure in the face of any of them.


My grandma was from Chile and she traumatized me with her panic attacks during an earthquake. I'm glad I haven't felt one in years.

I love Chilean accent, it's unique! I love Chilean slangs! I miss my grandma calling me "weonsita." LoL!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

lifeistooshort said:


> What exactly does "wussification" mean?


It means not what you think. It does not means a man that needs to have his woman under his thumb. It does not means that he needs to be the macho beast that hits and mistreat his woman. It does not mean that he needs to keep her subjugated. 

Wussification means a man that either never had it or that he lost his manhood in a way that he can no make a decision on his own, does not know how to confront a woman that is abusing him, physically, mentally, psychologically, that can't do a thing when he sees his woman ****ing other guys, and all he can do is to make weak demands, or cry like a baby. 
A man that when confronted with a real life altering dilemma with a job, a woman, another dude, won’t do a move, because he's too afraid to act, afraid to make waves, afraid to lose a woman, etc., etc., @lifeistooshort, that's what a wuss is. You've been here long enough to see them when they post, or worse when they post at SI. That's nauseating sometimes. 

Men that try to keep a woman under their thumb are a different beast, those are nothing but insecure, pathetic idiots, that think that that's the way for them to be in control.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> Argentinians and Uruguayan s, as much as they might be considered the most European in manners and customs, still have their ways of showing machismo.


As an Argentinian I would say that your related experiences may, perhaps, need an update.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Rob_1 said:


> It means not what you think. It does not means a man that needs to have his woman under his thumb. It does not means that he needs to be the macho beast that hits and mistreat his woman. It does not mean that he needs to keep her subjugated.
> 
> Wussification means a man that either never had it or that he lost his manhood in a way that he can no make a decision on his own, does not know how to confront a woman that is abusing him, physically, mentally, psychologically, that can't do a thing when he sees his woman ****ing other guys, and all he can do is to make weak demands, or cry like a baby.
> A man that when confronted with a real life altering dilemma with a job, a woman, another dude, won’t do a move, because he's too afraid to act, afraid to make waves, afraid to lose a woman, etc., etc., @lifeistooshort, that's what a wuss is. You've been here long enough to see them when they post, or worse when they post at SI. That's nauseating sometimes.
> ...


This is a reasonable explanation.

Thank you.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

It is a fact that testosterone levels have gone down in Western societies.
Just, how much is up for debate.

Much of it is attributed to diet, and lifestyle choices. 

I have heard studies that cosmic rays getting through our protective atmosphere and the Earths natural magnetic protection may be a factor. 

Males, in some future era are said to be doomed!

Well, that is, if we do not kill each other off first, before this 'other' genetic destroying threat comes about.

This whole new generation pushing homosexual behavior, lesbianism, transgender acceptance, woke-ism, toxic masculinity is derived from culture.

And, culture is derived from people. 

People (newly) who are not our 'normal' male/female constituents/populations.
This is taught and pushed in our schools, and in our entertainment.

But....

Rather than laughed at....as dumb and stupid, it is taken in as Gospel.
There is more to this than our hormone levels, though that is part of it.

We are going through a cycle, where whole societies are trending strange.
Strange, when compared to historic norms. 

I have my thoughts, and, no they are not mainstream!!




_Are Dee-_













Testosterone levels show steady decrease among young US men


The decline in total testosterone was observed even among men with normal body mass index.



www.urologytimes.com













Western men's sperm counts plunge 60% in 40 years due to 'modern life'


Pesticides, hormone-disrupting chemicals, diet, stress, smoking and obesity have all been suggested as possible reasons behind the dramatic declines but experts say more research is urgently needed




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Cuobs (Apr 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

ElOtro said:


> As an Argentinian I would say that your related experiences may, perhaps, need an update.


I tell you what, if you are a porteño you might be right, out in the provincias, I would like you to enlighten me. Same for Uruguay, Montevideo, OK. Other parts I would like to be updated. Like I said, you guys, are the most Europeans in manners and culture, but still, Men there still show some form of male superiority, which to the chagrin of other Latin Americans, it border on arrogance on some individuals. Please, understand that I'm not trying to make an attack to you and to other Argentinos, since most of my best friends are Argentinos and my almost brother like is Argentino. And the women, well what can I say, some of the most beautiful women ever, even though You have to suffer if you marry some of them. Please, don't ask me how I know, other than first hand experience, which could happen to any man anywhere.


----------



## Cuobs (Apr 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> It is a fact that testosterone levels have gone down in Western societies.
> Just, how much is up for debate.
> 
> Much of it is attributed to diet, and lifestyle choices.
> ...


As a Biologist/Microbiologist I have always been deeply involved in trying to gather as much scientific understanding on human physical and genetic adaptation (I hate to use the vulgata word "evolution ", which is a misnomer, since we do not evolve, we(all living things) just adapt to environmental pressures through natural selection, but I'm digressing here. You reminded me of a treatise some years ago that I read in which the postulate is that some genetic markers of men X chromosome are indicating that the X chromosome from a genetic point of view is on its way out at some point in time. I did not subscribe to that investigation and their possible conclusions at the time, but now, seeing the way the world its going, it makes me wonder.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cuobs said:


> What part of Chile was your grandmother from?
> 
> "weonsita" jajaja I even felt tender when I imagined my people telling me "mire el weon"... when I surprised them with something.


I think she was from Rancagua. She lived in Sewell when she was little. Then moved to Santiago, married my grandpa and moved to my home country. My extended family still lives in Santiago. Some of my Chilean second cousins moved to my country. I grew up saying a bunch of Chilean slangs. I had no clue they were foreign until I started kindergarten and my classmates didn't know what I was saying.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rob_1 said:


> As a Biologist/Microbiologist I have always been deeply involved in trying to gather as much scientific understanding on human physical and genetic adaptation (I hate to use the vulgata word "evolution ", which is a misnomer, since we do not evolve, we(all living things) just adapt to environmental pressures through natural selection, but I'm digressing here. You reminded me of a treatise some years ago that I read in which the postulate is that some genetic markers of men X chromosome are indicating that the X chromosome from a genetic point of view is on its way out at some point in time. I did not subscribe to that investigation and their possible conclusions at the time, but now, seeing the way the world its going, it makes me wonder.


I believe I read the same study.

Mankind and other male mammals make new sperm cells constantly.
This puts new sperm cells at risk for 'errors"

Our women, on the other hand are born with a set number of 'eggs', (ova/oocytes).
Throughout life that is her number.
She makes no more in life.

Life on Earth is very delicate.
The balance to maintain all life is so precise.

'Cokroaches', not the Meek, will inherit the Earth.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Cuobs said:


> There is a line of thought that I cannot support scientifically, but that I think should be considered.
> 
> Social apoptosis
> Overpopulation
> ...


We most understand that life on earth originated as elements creating clusters of organic matter, which in turn generated chain clusters of more complex organic chains until the first precursors of genetic material arose by cheer chemical affinities, until the first aggregations of all these precursors originated the first non nuclear cells "the prokaryotics" , which adapted for billion of years, until the eukariotes arose. We humans as just any other living thing on earth still have some of that eukaryotic and prokariotic genetic material that could through genetic selection render humans either no longer viable or degenerate into some form of female parthenogenesis, which I doubt very much this second option, more likely the first option is a posible scenario for our demise.


----------



## Cuobs (Apr 1, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> I think she was from Rancagua. She lived in Sewell when she was little. Then moved to Santiago, married my grandpa and moved to my home country. My extended family still lives in Santiago. Some of my Chilean second cousins moved to my country. I grew up saying a bunch of Chilean slangs. I had no clue they were foreign until I started kindergarten and my classmates didn't know what I was saying.


I was born and raised in Santiago.
We don't understand each other perfectly either, given how fast we speak and the amount of slang we often infer the meaning from the context and the rest of the time we just "chamullamos" (simulate) what we understood from the message.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> I believe I read the same study.
> 
> Mankind and other male mammals make new sperm cells constantly.
> This puts new sperm cells at risk for 'errors"
> ...


Yes you are right to a point, but females ova are not without their own inherent genetic pitfalls. Ovum membrane permeability comes to mind right now, which could hinder sperma attachment.


----------



## Cuobs (Apr 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

MJJEAN said:


> What surprises me is that so many were able to slog through the absolute trash writing. That shows you how desperate we have become for a taste of masculinity.


Going back to the original OP theme of Latin alpha/macho men.
The above quote from @MJJEAN from a 50 shades tread to me says it all here in the US.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Rob_1 said:


> We most understand that life on earth originated as elements creating clusters of organic matter, which in turn generated chain clusters of more complex organic chains until the first precursors of genetic material arose by cheer chemical affinities, until the first aggregations of all these precursors originated the first non nuclear cells "the prokaryotics" , which adapted for billion of years, until the eukariotes arose. We humans as just any other living thing on earth still have some of that eukaryotic and prokariotic genetic material that could through genetic selection render humans either no longer viable or degenerate into some form of female parthenogenesis, which I doubt very much this second option, more likely the first option is a posible scenario for our demise.


Thanks!


You left out the notion of environmental awareness, that sensory presence.
Matter can think.

It is the mathematical basis of life, that lords over the affinities.

TJ !

This subject requires its own Thread !!


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> but now, seeing the way the world its going, it makes me wonder.


You're only 'seeing' the way the western world is going.
If you move out of your comfortable home in the USA, you'll find most of the world is the way it always was, and the men and women are the way they always were.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> 'Cokroaches', not the Meek, will inherit the Earth.


I've always thought it would be the Muslims or the Chinese that would inherit the world.
In the early 1900's white folk were 40% of the world population.
Now at 2020 we're down to 15% of the world population (and that % includes Hispanics).


----------



## Cuobs (Apr 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> You're only 'seeing' the way the western world is going.
> If you move out of your comfortable home in the USA, you'll find most of the world is the way it always was, and the men and women are the way they always were.


You couldn't be further from the truth. I do have family and travel to sone of the most pathetic 'banana Republics" as they are despicable referred to. And I watch and observe, and hear and try to rationalize the things that go there also. And I can tell you, it's not only in the great western power countries that things are going awash. Obviously, not at the big western powers degree of degeneration, but most certainly is there. 
By your posts I gather that you have subscribed to a post agricultural discovery of mankind "the Neolithic" period, when humans started to create the first rigid system rules, regarding marriage contract. We'll my friend that may have been the way humans adapted to insure survival of the progeny and keeping one's interest at hand, but not even in these "bananas republics" people retort to that Neolithic way of doing things for marriage and economics.
So please, do not tell me that I sit pretty and comfortable from my home in the US. I know what poverty, suffering, wars, genocides, and old ways of live is.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> By your posts I gather that you have subscribed to a post agricultural discovery of mankind "the Neolithic" period, when humans started to create the first rigid system rules,


You gather wrong.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Rob_1 said:


> It's like in my marriage you would think that my wife rules the roost:
> Rob_1 I need a new ceiling fan install a new one. Yes dear.
> Rob_1 I need to change this bed of flowers . Rob_1 yes dear.


@Rob_1 but _did you do it? _(Install the ceiling fan.)


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> I've always thought it would be the Muslims or the Chinese that would inherit the world.
> In the early 1900's white folk were 40% of the world population.
> Now at 2020 we're down to 15% of the world population (and that % includes Hispanics).


Soon, say in ~fifty, maybe a hundred years, another Great War will wipe us all out.
If humans survive, it will be those in far-away, inaccessible places.

Places, where the nuclear fallout, the nuclear winter, does not reach.
Good luck with that, with the existing global wind patterns.

Our population cannot continue to grow, with the _haves_ getting more, and the _have-nots_, near starving.

Tribalism is a natural and_ near-term _survival tactic.
I actually support it _short term_ in the U.S.
We have no other viable option.

_Long term_, this tendency of man-ants will destroy us.

We are being pressured from without and from within.
Pressured by those who are_ obviously possessed_, those crazy madmen and women on the outside, and those (still less than the majority) crazies running our country.
Running us broke, straight into the ground.

Our own U.S. citizens are destroying our place in history, mentally, physically, pseudo-legally.

Worldwide, increasing societal pressures will be the death of all of us.

Tis' a fact of life.
And that death of us all, coming.

Ugh!

Pray for any, all of our Grandchildren.


_King Brian-_


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> Our population cannot continue to grow, with the _haves_ getting more, and the _have-nots_, near starving.


'Our' population hasn't been growing since the 1970's.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> 'Our' population hasn't been growing since the 1970's.


There is good and bad 'in that'.

Growth gives new blood to older citizens retiring.

Some western societies have a growth rate of less then 1.5 new people per couple.
Those countries will see a decline in population unless they allow immigration to keep up the numbers.

The good is having some control who lives in your country.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Noman said:


> @Rob_1 but _did you do it? _(Install the ceiling fan.)


Most certainly did. As a matter of fact I keep changing those ceiling fans (6 in my house) constantly. A man got do what he gotta do in order to get some honey.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cuobs said:


> I was born and raised in Santiago.
> We don't understand each other perfectly either, given how fast we speak and the amount of slang we often infer the meaning from the context and the rest of the time we just "chamullamos" (simulate) what we understood from the message.


Felices fiestas patrias!!! 🇨🇱

End of T/J


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Rob_1 said:


> Most certainly did. As a matter of fact I keep changing those ceiling fans (6 in my house) constantly. A man got do what he gotta do in order to get some honey.


I remember when I first started seeing my bf, I watched him change a light fixture at his place.

That was so hot.....I'll leave the rest to the imagination.

I still think it's hot when I watch him fix things 😊


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> I tell you what, if you are a porteño you might be right, out in the provincias, I would like you to enlighten me. Same for Uruguay, Montevideo, OK. Other parts I would like to be updated. Like I said, you guys, are the most Europeans in manners and culture, but still, Men there still show some form of male superiority, which to the chagrin of other Latin Americans, it border on arrogance on some individuals. Please, understand that I'm not trying to make an attack to you and to other Argentinos, since most of my best friends are Argentinos and my almost brother like is Argentino. And the women, well what can I say, some of the most beautiful women ever, even though You have to suffer if you marry some of them. Please, don't ask me how I know, other than first hand experience, which could happen to any man anywhere.


_"Please, understand that I'm not trying to make an attack to you and to other Argentinos"_
I never thought you were, thanks!

_"...if you are a porteño..." _
I am. Though not a typical one.
I´ve lived in the provincias and also travelled and (sometimes) lived almost worldwide. 
Which may help me to have some first hand perspective about or I hope so.
This together with a personal interest about the sociology of inter gender cultural interactions.

Regarding this in my country I think that we may cononsider various "dimmensions".
Trying to avoid an essay, I will only brieffly mention some of them.

As in most of LA, the Spanyards brought their own feudal social structure. Some factors made it somehow different here.
Not like most of LA, this was the "Far West" (Far South) of the Empire, a wild frontier. So a lot of social conventions were almost ignored by the local settlers, giving a bit more equalitarian local culture from the very begining.
The social composition of the later migrations brought here people not very tied to the formalities of their countries of origin (the displaced and sometimes the rebel ones). That reinforced a more open society, includding related gender (and other) "status".

Traditional culture, as historically and wordwide, are longer kept in rural areas than in the cities.
There certainly is some contrast between Buenos Aires and the "Interior". But the main divide is the above said, urban v.s. rural. So a less traditional views are also held by main and mid size cities in the provincias. 
This alone relativize the "european like" factor.
While european cultures were not originally homogeneus, you will find more traces of "machismo" in the small colonies populated by descendants of (let´s say) germans than in big cities mostly populated by mediterranean inmigrants whose cultures of origin were more gender biased.

The character of rural economy (mostly grain and cattle) also shaped the relative lower population of such areas and an early urbanization with above said influences.
The sudden industrialization during WW II and the 50´s made the rest. 

An also early public education (as wide that almost all small towns had a school and not only a church) were girls were the half of the pupils and students had obvious effects. That both in individual minds as a ressult of daily interactions as piers.

Of course, there are also other sides of it. Like the generational "history" of ideas.
Our 60´s and first half of the 70´s were more contestatary than "hippie", so the cultural yoth icon of that times was the cartoon character Mafalda, a girl (Google about).

Yes, our popular culture still holds some kind of gender roles more visible than in the Northern Hemisphere, true.
But, besides some exceptions, it´s contemporary expressions are more related to courtship, romance and sex than to power and personal authonomy.

Let me add two marginal remarks.

The_ "...it border on arrogance on some individuals"_ thing.
Something that was rightly attributed to porteños, time ago and mainly by people of all provincias. And by foreigners to Argentinians, mainly cos the ones they more frencuently knew were porteños.
That was true but it fade decades ago and was not really gender related. Women from Buenos Aires used to behave stongly more "arrogant" than men and with men, even and specially with the porteños.
That is, not an attitude at all related to be "manly".

_"...some of the most beautiful women ever, even though You have to suffer if you marry some of them. Please, don't ask me how I know, other than first hand experience, which could happen to any man anywhere."_
Not denying at all the beauty of the women in my own country, in all LA and from all continents, women are the splendor of this world.
True, a relationship with someone not compatible "could happen to any man anywhere" as much as to any woman with the wrong man, also anywehere .
I know what are you talking about, but I may differ with your appearant assumptions and conclutions.
My first marriage, with an argentinian woman was a bit worst than a dissaster. 
But the woman who later and in my sixties was the sweet found and lost love of my life was also argentinian, from La Docta City of Cordoba.

Best wishes!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

ElOtro said:


> _"Please, understand that I'm not trying to make an attack to you and to other Argentinos"_
> I never thought you were, thanks!
> 
> _"...if you are a porteño..." _
> ...


@EIOtro. Thanks, for taking the time to present your exposition. 
l learned some of your country's history that I didn't know. 
I did present to one of my Argentinian female friend what you said about machismo non existent in Argentina, she said for you to search for "gender abuse" in Argentina. She states that although she does not equates the level of machismo that exist in Argentina as the one that exist in Chile, but that machismo still exist in Argentina. While being there 4 years ago, she experienced the manifestations in Patagonia against gender violence against women over there and other parts of the country. 

I still think that although Not like in other countries, Argentina still have some level of machismo and violence against women.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Rob_1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but your interaction with Hispanic men has been with dudes here in the states, right? A greater percentage of Hispanic males here in the states are just as dud as many white males. In Latin America men have to find a way to work and be able to do anything because most don't have the economical infrastructure that exist here in the states. So, once here they are just as pussified somewhat as any other male. Specially if they were born here. That's my observation looking from the outside in and inside out. But it's as common as anywhere, momma wants her boy(s) for her to take care of them. Don't we have a cliché about that here? you just mentioned it.
> 
> So your point of view although somewhat valid, it also applies to so many men around the world, including the good old USA. Yes, in average there is more Latin mommas treating their son differentially, than most women here in the US, but is also present here, regardless of race, and culture. Take my wife's profession: a professional seamstress that works with the big houses (and on her own), Do you know how many white women take their sons and husbands to get fitted because these dudes all they know is what the wife/mother is telling them to do? Don't take my word for it, ask my wife.


I have been to South America several times and worked and lived on a Caribbean Island for 8 months a few years back. I have not had exposure to all of the Hispanic cultures so I can't speak of all of them just the cultures I am familiar with. I work with people from a few other Hispanic cultures and after getting to know the women, I stand by my statements that it has more to do with the women than macho men.

I have also seen a pattern of men in the Hispanic communities I know divorcing and then marrying much younger women. I keep wondering to myself what on earth these young good looking women are doing with these guys that are 20 to 30 years older and don't really have much to offer. The guys I am familiar with don't really have any money aren't very good looking yet still have no problem marrying these young women.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Always Learning said:


> I have also seen a pattern of men in the Hispanic communities I know divorcing and then marrying much younger women. I keep wondering to myself what on earth these young good looking women are doing with these guys that are 20 to 30 years older and don't really have much to offer. The guys I am familiar with don't really have any money aren't very good looking yet still have no problem marrying these young women.


Women in the 3rd world value stability and a man who won't run off.
I'm in Asia, and it's no problem marrying a much younger woman (I did).

No welfare or free high paying government mandated jobs for women outside the western world. You choose the right man or you and your children are hungry and homeless.

I bet there are few female posters on this forum that have ever been hungry.
My wife used to live on what she could gather in the jungle, if her and her mother didn't find any food, they didn't eat that day.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Always Learning said:


> I keep wondering to myself what on earth these young good looking women are doing with these guys that are 20 to 30 years older and don't really have much to offer.


It seems that the guys you're working/hanging with are socially and economically at the bottom of the scale, which, consequently the females they have contact with are of the same socio-economic level or even less.

As you should know by now, most women anywhere in the world are conditioned to seek males that will provide. That's what you are seeing. These much younger females that are married to or are going out with these older dudes are just seeking financial stability. 

Do you see any of these young females married to these low earning older dudes coming from a much higher socio-economic strata? 
Only in your dreams, my friend or in one of those Spanish Tele-novelas (TV soap operas).

You need to learn a little bit more about what you're seeing in the Latin culture that you're bring exposed to.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

syhoybenden said:


> Turn your binoculars around. You're looking in the wrong end.


@syhoybenden I have _no_ idea what you are talking about, but I use a monocular anyway.



Mr. Nail said:


> macho is not alpha
> and it's a poor form of dominant


@Mr. Nail uck, I purposely did not mention macho or machismo. I knew it would rear it's ugly head at some point.



bobsmith said:


> I agree with Nail, I think it is cultural and the OP has confused Alpha with macho.


@bobsmith, no I didn't. I should have put a note in my post that the words macho or machismo are expressly forbidden in any replies.



Rob_1 said:


> ...an Alpha man is a man that is secure and confident in himself, a man that has self worth and dignity. Not some sort of Alpha male in a pack ready for combat.


@Rob_1 I'm glad you caught that, too. Personally I wear a belt made out of a motorcycle chain at all times. Just in case.



Blondilocks said:


> Who is in a *panic* over it?


@Blondilocks well I glad _someone_ finally mentioned that. I liked the rhyme & thought it would attract attention. Unfortunately it did. This thread is 99% off topic!



Al_Bundy said:


> I think it makes a difference if you are talking about 1st gen versus 2nd gen and beyond who grow up in the US or other western culture.


@Al_Bundy Definitely 2nd, maybe even 3rd generation.



lifeistooshort said:


> What exactly does "wussification" mean?
> 
> Is it necessary for your woman to "know her place" and "do what she's told" to avoid this wussification?


Everyone should know their place.



Rob_1 said:


> It means not what you think. It does not means a man that needs to have his woman under his thumb. It does not means that he needs to be the macho beast that hits and mistreat his woman. It does not mean that he needs to keep her subjugated.
> 
> Wussification means a man that either never had it or that he lost his manhood in a way that he can no make a decision on his own, does not know how to confront a woman that is abusing him, physically, mentally, psychologically, that can't do a thing when he sees his woman ****ing other guys, and all he can do is to make weak demands, or cry like a baby.
> A man that when confronted with a real life altering dilemma with a job, a woman, another dude, won’t do a move, because he's too afraid to act, afraid to make waves, afraid to lose a woman, etc., etc., @lifeistooshort, that's what a wuss is. You've been here long enough to see them when they post, or worse when they post at SI. That's nauseating sometimes.
> ...


@Rob_1 that was extremely eloquent.



pastasauce79 said:


> I think she was from Rancagua. She lived in Sewell when she was little. Then moved to Santiago, married my grandpa and moved to my home country. My extended family still lives in Santiago. Some of my Chilean second cousins moved to my country. I grew up saying a bunch of Chilean slangs. I had no clue they were foreign until I started kindergarten and my classmates didn't know what I was saying.


@pastasauce79 
There was a girl from Rancagua,
Who didn't know the way to Santiago.
She ran into someone in Sewell,
Who knew the way very well.
And now she's relaxing with a Pan de Pascua.



Rob_1 said:


> I doubt very much this second option, more likely the first option is a posible scenario for our demise.


@Rob_1 I'm leaning more towards a BF Asteroid.



ElwoodPDowd said:


> You gather wrong.


@ElwoodPDowd I thought they'd given up gathering in the Neolithic?



Rob_1 said:


> Most certainly did. As a matter of fact I keep changing those ceiling fans (6 in my house) constantly. A man got do what he gotta do in order to get some honey.


@Rob_1 Good man! Fan blades get disgustingly dirty. Have you ever cultured a bit of fan blade dust? Anything there for us to worry about?



lifeistooshort said:


> I remember when I first started seeing my bf, I watched him change a light fixture at his place.
> 
> That was so hot.....I'll leave the rest to the imagination.


@lifeistooshort was that because he forgot to turn the light switch off?


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Well, I was trying to get a feel for how my future Hispanic son-in-law might think 'culturally'.

I guess I'll have him meet me for a beer, have a talk with him & leave him with the forbidden trilogy: Hold on to Your Nuts, No More Mr. Nice Guy & The Married Man's Sex Life Primer.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Noman said:


> Well, I was trying to get a feel for how my future Hispanic son-in-law might think 'culturally'.
> 
> I guess I'll have him meet me for a beer, have a talk with him & leave him with the forbidden trilogy: Hold on to Your Nuts, No More Mr. Nice Guy & The Married Man's Sex Life Primer.


Where is he or his family from?


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

pastasauce79 said:


> Where is he or his family from?


@pastasauce79 Mexico


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Noman said:


> Well, I was trying to get a feel for how my future Hispanic son-in-law might think 'culturally'.
> 
> I guess I'll have him meet me for a beer, have a talk with him & leave him with the forbidden trilogy: Hold on to Your Nuts, No More Mr. Nice Guy & The Married Man's Sex Life Primer.


Your best bet to get a feel would be to meet his parents and observe the interaction between father and mother. Is future SIL 1st, 2nd, 3rd generation American?

It wouldn't hurt to arrive in your pickup with a full gun rack (j/k).


----------

